# Why can we add twitter but not instagram links to our profiles?



## Stuart (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi CR,

Why can i add twitter (text) and Skype (retiring), AOL AIM ( what not one uses this).

But why can't i add Instagram profile links - it seems to me instagram in the UK is much more suited to photographers than other Social media now days.

Many thanks
https://www.instagram.com/jackalltog/


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 3, 2019)

What is Instagram?


----------

